# Non metallic hydraulic line fittings.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have a RV repair and parts store locally?

Check online with the manufacturer if this carriage, Maybe at an agriculture/ feed store. Like Tractor Supply.


ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like it might be similar to the nylon tubing and fittings that come with an aftermarket oil pressure gauge. In that case the nylon tubing is sized the same as copper or brass tubing so that you can use the same fittings and ferrules.

A picture of the setup might help narrow it down.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Update - we replaced the one 90* on the left caliper, drained the lines and replaced the seal under the master cylinder resiviour (another leak there).

We were told that the master cylinder was from a VW, and too big as this carriage has 2 wheel _not_ four wheel brakes, the plastic lines were the same as used for refrigerator ice makers, and that the rod connecting the brake pedal to the master cylinder piston was too long.
Huh.
There must be (somewhere?) a hydraulic cylinder list for generics that lists them by bore and stroke?
Could that tubing actually be the refrigerator ice maker variety? I could not find any labeling on the tubing. And if we're going to have to replace it then I'll be urging my DW to choose black tubing instead of the clear.
As to the linkage (excessive piston stroke) I don't see how we could effect a change there without modifying the pivots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

It should have steel brake lines. No nylon tubing is going to hold up to brake system pressures. Sounds very cobbled.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A link to plastic hydraulic line manufacturer.

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandl...9&mid=9&hash=7FFEBE4020DB1D7F73E01AFFAB4B3740

Also do a search for HARNESS RACING MANUFACTURERS to find a proper master cylinder.


ED


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Been a month since the elbow was replaced and NO leak😀!!
I'm going to start a new string on a separate issue - clicking brake pads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

